# Period after second trimester loss?



## Tryingx

Hi

I delivered my baby at 17.5weeks after being induced cos the baby had passed away. I was wondering when i should expect my period to return. The nurses just say that everybody is different but i just hoped i could get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## mhazzab

I'm so sorry for your loss. We are here for you if you ever want to talk.
My first period came after ten weeks, however I was still bleeding lightly at that point, and for the whole of the next cycle. Got my next period at 14 weeks and the bleeding finally stopped when that did. I think my experience is unusual though, most peoples period comes much sooner, and the lochia stops sooner

Hugs xx


----------



## Nikki_d72

So sorry for you loss. 

My lochia lasted about 3 weeks, then I got my period at about 5 weeks after delivery, so 2 weeks after the lochia stopped. I hope that helps, we all have different experiences though, I'm not sure what's common and what's not. 

Feel free to ask anything you want to know in this section and we will try to help you through this. Nothing is too strange, whatever you are feeling, one of us will have been there. We are happy to help others if we can, it's all we can do.

xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I gave birth to my Ava at 18 and half weeks. I gave birth on March 3rd and I bled for 2 weeks stopped and then got my period on April 10th. 
I also have had 3 other pregnancies and they all were easy deliveries and my body gets back to normal very quickly/ So some may get their period 5 weeks later others 10 weeks, it just depends on the person.
hope you get your period soon and if you ever need to talk we are all here.
XOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

Hi Hon' :flower:

First off, I am terribly sorry .... Secondly, Welcome!! :hugs:

I am so glad you found your way to this section... Super helpful women here with loads of useful information... We will always be here for you and like Nikki said, Ask away... Cuz I'm sure at least one of us knows or has been there....

Prayers of soft, gentle days ahead for you Sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

:hugs:So sorry for your loss :cry:

I delivered at 16 weeks gestation but had d & e 10 days later, at which point everything was removed. I then had light bleeding for 2 weeks on and off, then 2 weeks after that I got my period. I think mine came quite quickly because the d&e removed everything that was left behind after the delivery, so body quickly knew it wasn't pregnant any more. Without that, it would have been longer to come. It really depends on your body.

We are all here if you need to talk :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

Hun and like the others have said, I am so sorry for your loss xx

I delivered on April 3rd, had bleeding for 2 weeks and then period came virtually exactly 2 weeks after that so 4 weeks after she was born. I think it depends on the person though and some people have waited a lot longer x


----------



## MummyStobe

Hello and welcome

I'm so sorry for your loss and that you have found yourself here. I hope you are able to get as much comfort and support from the ladies here as I have, they really are a wonderful and amazing bunch of people.

After I delivered Max I bled for about 2 weeks and then AF turned up about 3 weeks later. AF seemed to be fairly normal but as it was finishing I passed a bit of a clot and I then spotted nearly every day until my next AF 30 days later. AF has since been completely normal.

Sending big hugs and thinking about you at this difficult time :hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*I Lost my Baby at 24 weeks and bled for like 3 weeks...My first Period came July 18th...*


----------



## BMR3

So sorry for your loss. I am glad you found this site, I hope its as much as a comfort to you as it is to me. I lost my dd at 19 weeks, I had a D&C. I bled for 2 weeks and spotted for a few days after, then my period came 1 week later. I wouldn't fret about it because I think from reading the all the other responses that everyone's body works differently. But this will give you a good idea when to expect it.


----------



## winterwonder

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss, but I hope you'll be able to find comfort here as everyone is really very lovely. As everyone has said, everybodys different, i bled for 3 weeks properly, spotted for another week, think i had a 2 day period, and still have spotting on an off still and am just patiently waiting for my next period.


----------



## Tryingx

Thankyou so much. Ive been feeling so lonely since it all happened. But hearing ur experiences makes me feel stronger that i can get through this and move on.


----------



## mhazzab

Tryingx said:


> Thankyou so much. Ive been feeling so lonely since it all happened. But hearing ur experiences makes me feel stronger that i can get through this and move on.

It's a horrible horrible thing that has happened to us, but I can honestly say that the ladies on here are what got me through this. We will always be here for you, whatever you need, you dont have to go through this alone xx


----------



## yazoo

I am very sorry for your loss. You have come to a great place. :flower:

I bled for 2 weeks after and then got my period 3 weeks after that. 

We're here for you if you ever want to chat. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

It is a damn lonely experience, I often can be surrounded by people in RL and feel so achingly lonely. But then I come home and come here and I feel understood and cared for, it's amazing. I so hope we can help you as others have for us. xxx


----------



## jennijunni

I too am so sorry for your loss. I lost our DS at just shy of 17 weeks, I delivered, him, but then had to have an emergency D&E due to a retained placenta, and had my period exactly 5 weeks to the day. I want to send lots of hugs and prayers of comfort and healing to you!!


----------



## tansy24

I am so sorry you are going through this :( I lost my son at 21 weeks and had to have a D&C after he was delivered to remove the placenta. I had light spotting afterwards for 16 days, and then a very light period 29 days after the spotting stopped. I had my first normal period flow 24 days after that light odd first period. So it can definitely throw your cycles off a bit since normally I get a period every 27 days. Lots of :hugs:


----------



## wife.mom

We lost our son on 10.3.11 - I had a D&E on 10.4.11 and today, 1 month to the day, I started my period.

Katie -
Mama to 4 kiddos and our angel son lost at 13 weeks.


----------

